# Racing Pigeons / SFL USA



## SmithFamilyLoft (Nov 22, 2004)

For those interestered in Racing Pigeons. Please consider looking at Ludo Claessens @ www.SmithFamilyLoft.com


----------



## travisg1 (Feb 7, 2006)

*Hey .....*

Hello My Name Is Travis I Just Moved To Lancaster Pa Im About To Start Bulid My Loft In Looking To Buy Some Roller If You Can Send Me To Some One That Will Be Great..thanks...


----------



## SmithFamilyLoft (Nov 22, 2004)

*Rollers / Tipplers ? What's the diffference...*

Hello Travisg1,

I tell you what, you are just a spit and a stone from some of the world's...or at least the USA's greatest Tipplers. Fact of the mater is, you are just across the "River" from the "famous" Smith Family Loft USA...also known for the world's premire HIGH FLIERS.,..do yourself a favor and contact the nut @ [email protected]

The local Tipplers by the way...are offspring from some of the World's Best.


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

Warren, I had not checked out your site until now. It is terrific. Enjoyed reading all the info and it was nice to put a face to a name.

Maggie


----------



## SmithFamilyLoft (Nov 22, 2004)

OK Tarheel,

So you saw the picture, now tell me please, what year was it taken 65', 75',
85', or 95' if anyone gets it right on the first guess, you get a "free" YB for 2006, but it must be the 1st correct answer, and you must be, between the 1st and 3rd response...starting at 12:01 AM on 02/08/06...


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

I say "95".............nice site by the way.......


----------



## SmithFamilyLoft (Nov 22, 2004)

Thank you,

It was a trick question...it is a 2005 picture.  I think I may have talked to Travis, the name rings a bell, I know a guy over here who owns some flights, and perhaps rollers. He would know the roller guys, and we do have some Tipplers for real.


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

SmithFamilyLoft said:


> Thank you,
> 
> It was a trick question...it is a 2005 picture.


I don't think you are a bit funny.................


----------



## SmithFamilyLoft (Nov 22, 2004)

*Ya Got To Love the Love Birds Loft*

Come on Love Birds !

Now just because I cheated a little, does not mean my wager was not fair !  

If you want a YB, I will send you one, if you will split the shipping. But from the looks of your lovely site, looks like you are already ahead of me with all them babies ! 

I loved those 2006 YB shots...very nice.


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

SmithFamilyLoft said:


> Come on Love Birds !
> 
> Now just because I cheated a little, does not mean my wager was not fair !
> 
> ...


Thanks for the offer but we're already going to have WAY more birds than we need. If things don't straighten up around here, there's a possibility that we won't fly YB's and THEN what are we gonna do???? LOL


----------



## Lin Hansen (Jan 9, 2004)

SmithFamilyLoft said:


> OK Tarheel,
> 
> So you saw the picture, now tell me please, what year was it taken 65', 75',
> 85', or 95' if anyone gets it right on the first guess, you get a "free" YB for 2006, but it must be the 1st correct answer, and you must be, between the 1st and 3rd response...starting at 12:01 AM on 02/08/06...


Okay Warren, I am the second response after 12:01 AM on 02/08/06 and I say the year the picture was taken was 2005. I am the first correct answer. So, I am the winner!!! 

I'll be generous about this and allow you to keep "my" bird. Just be sure to keep me updated on his or her progress.... 

Linda


----------



## SmithFamilyLoft (Nov 22, 2004)

*Linda Almost A Winner !!!*

Ah....Linda....too bad,

I am soooo sorry but your answer did not fall between the 2nd and 3rd response. (I got two by email)

The judges say no way, and that is what I must abide by.  

However, as a consolation prize, I will email you a signed email, with a photo attached !


----------



## Lin Hansen (Jan 9, 2004)

SmithFamilyLoft said:


> Ah....Linda....too bad,
> 
> I am soooo sorry but your answer did not fall between the 2nd and 3rd response. (I got two by email)
> 
> ...


Ooooooooh, a consolation prize! And with your celebrity status, that consolation prize just may be even better than the grand prize!!!  LOL

Linda


----------



## SmithFamilyLoft (Nov 22, 2004)

*Thank You for the Votes*

Our site at SFL USA has passed the 16,000 "hits" mark, and has made it into the top levels of the "Top 100" pigeon sites....thank you all !


----------



## Lin Hansen (Jan 9, 2004)

Congratulations Warren!!! 

Linda 

PS...I STILL say that you owe me a bird.....
And I never got my consolation prize either!!!


----------



## SmithFamilyLoft (Nov 22, 2004)

travisg1 said:


> Hello My Name Is Travis I Just Moved To Lancaster Pa Im About To Start Bulid My Loft In Looking To Buy Some Roller If You Can Send Me To Some One That Will Be Great..thanks...


 Well..... what ever happened to TRAVISG ? Was this a single post ? Never heard from him ?


----------



## birdboy12 (Jul 27, 2004)

SmithFamilyLoft said:


> Thank you,
> 
> It was a trick question...it is a 2005 picture.  I think I may have talked to Travis, the name rings a bell, I know a guy over here who owns some flights, and perhaps rollers. He would know the roller guys, and we do have some Tipplers for real.



Oh I know the answer to that one that picture was taken in 2005!Haha yea I to bad I was late on the answer right.


----------



## SmithFamilyLoft (Nov 22, 2004)

birdboy12 said:


> Oh I know the answer to that one that picture was taken in 2005!Haha yea I to bad I was late on the answer right.


 Well Erik,

I am afraid you are way too late...... You are just a bit to slow on the draw there sonny !


----------



## wantpigeon (Apr 4, 2006)

*white homers*

hey nice website. I am looking for some pure white homers near houston or san antonio texas, that I could use for breeding, do you know anyone that will have some by september?


----------



## SmithFamilyLoft (Nov 22, 2004)

Well...only a girly man would fly white homing pigeons. And you are from Texas.... Everyone knows that Red is the future.....


----------

